# Hunting down [insert artist name here]



## blade (Jul 26, 2005)

During this downtime, it makes me curious as to where others would be finding themselves posting while they wait... as well as the continuation of the post on the front page before it was taken down of where one would be  able to find the artist(s) that they had been watching.  Thus the creation of this thread.

So, where do you post?


----------



## blade (Jul 26, 2005)

You can find me:

Y! Gallery: http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/user/blade/

Shadowness: http://blade-wyng.shadowness.com (not much up)

Deviant Art:
(blade) http://bladewyng.deviantart.com/
(demented pixie) http://dementedpixie.deviantart.com/
(soul dementia) http://soul-dementia.deviantart.com/

Rubberfolks: http://rubberfolks.net/user/blade/

VCL: http://us.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/bladewing/

Phoenix Three homepage: http://bladewyng.furtopia.org/ (still in the works)

SA (I don't update there anymore): http://blade.sheezyart.com/

Live Journal: http://www.livejournal.com/users/bladewyng/

Yiffstar: http://hoxdna.org/oldgallery/blade

Elfwood: http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art/b/l/bladewyng/bladewyng.html

will be updated as I remember where I post art.


----------



## DragonFood (Jul 26, 2005)

me @ http://www.furnation.com/dragonfood/


----------



## Ulario (Jul 26, 2005)

Where to find Ulario:

DeviantArt

VCL

Gryphonheartstudios.com

Elfwood



I'm also a moderator in the forums at furtopia.org


Don't know if I'm going to be back even if FA does go back online.  See you on DA!


----------



## MoonSong (Jul 26, 2005)

I am looking for galleries from the following artists:

Ocelot
Adam Wan (not his own page no longer updated)
Lurid
Fat Panda
Feros
The Stalker
(many others I don't remind but they were in my watch list)


----------



## Vitae (Jul 26, 2005)

http://battyvitae.livejournal.com
http://vitaebat.deviantart.com
http://vitae.sheezyart.com
http://us.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Vitae/


----------



## PhiferWolf (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm looking for a few people

Grisser
Mark Wulgar
Rackun
Tamer
Digidydog
Kamicheetah


----------



## gokusan (Jul 27, 2005)

You can find my galleries listed on my space at MSN

http://spaces.msn.com/members/kakarottosan/


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

http://killythefox.deviantart.com
http://majikwater.furrynet.com (under construction)
http://www.agnph.com (in the gallery section, look under K)

I also got an SA and VCL account but those arn't worth mentioning. Utterly out of date.


----------



## Radio F Software (Jul 27, 2005)

You can find me on my own website
http://www.rfshq.com

Also you can find me browsing various forums, one you go to I probably show up on every now and then.

I only have my art hosted on FA though.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 27, 2005)

PhiferWolf said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a few people
> 
> Grisser
> Mark Wulgar
> ...


I know Mark Wulfgar is here: http://www.furnation.com/mark_wulfgar/


----------



## Paleo-Orca (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm looking for SkyShadow


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 27, 2005)

Sky shadows sites are

http://skyshadow.freeservers.com/Pages/Home.html

&

http://us.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/SkyShadow/


----------



## Paleo-Orca (Jul 28, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> Sky shadows sites are
> 
> http://skyshadow.freeservers.com/Pages/Home.html
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## unverified (Jul 28, 2005)

Got an account on...
http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/user/unverified/
For all my homo-porn art.  heh.

Will have my other non porn and non furry stuff once I get my MSN Myspace account ready and stocked, more on that later.

Cya 'round.


----------



## Suule (Jul 28, 2005)

My site http://www.furnation.com/WhiteLion
My art http://www.furnation.com/WhiteLion/Gallery/


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 30, 2005)

My gallery can be found at http://www.stripeymaney.com for those that wish to see big cat anthros and whatnot.

Benjamin


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Jul 31, 2005)

My art was only posted on FA. x_x *Sigh* Glad I saved my art on my PC.


----------



## BigTheCat2004 (Jul 31, 2005)

(Double-post. Oy...)


----------



## Urbskie (Jul 31, 2005)

*Da Urbskie ish Back*

hey guys. kinda bummed about this whole fA deal but im not gonna complain. you can find my art on:

http://urbanwolf.deviantart.com


I do gifts, requests and trades. No commisions yet. you can reach me by email and IMs.


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 11, 2005)

http://xan-chan.deviantart.com I rarely post there because I am sick of getting flamed or ignored there


----------



## shinmew (Oct 25, 2005)

:shock:  wow Blade, you have a lot of places for your art. I use too, but sites came down and some I left. FA seems to be one of the few that still gets updates from me. My site is down and I've been MIA for a while.

Most of my art is around a lot of yahoo groups. At least the ones yahoo did not kill yet. Others in the forums at wwoec if they ever quit resetting them. I hope this last time is "the last time".  As it stands right now though, I don't do much art for the net so new art is a little rare from me.


----------



## blade (Nov 6, 2005)

I like having backups up...can never be too careful methinks.

I used to have a lot of my art up in the yahoo groups, but I lost track of most of them or they got killed by yahoo.

I've got a print account on dA, but I don't use it that much.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Nov 7, 2005)

Only place I'll be posting is FA, and Artplz once it's up.

Can't say my galleries will be big but whatever.


----------

